
Apple "Slams" Motorola With Multitouch Lawsuit - binarymax
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/39935911/ns/business-motley_fool/
======
rbanffy
Apple wants a cross-licensing deal. Motorola obviously has dozens of patents
Apple needs to build iPhones.

